# Show your Hunting Rigs



## AddisonOil (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Missing the new Mule FXT










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

This guy has a nice rig. Low maintenance, fast and efficient!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Here is mine.


----------



## AddisonOil (Apr 18, 2016)

Capt. Marcus Canales said:


> Missing the new Mule FXT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice looking topdrives! I love mine!


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

*otto*

1971 f 100 with newly added fan for the safari seats


----------



## strosfann (Jul 19, 2007)

1972 Jeep Commando - presently for sale in the classifieds!








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Yep


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Using this one most of the time these days.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

I like to move around.....


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

BretE said:


> I like to move around.....


Sweet!


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

dbarham said:


> Sweet!


Thanks....this was the first version, went a little too big....


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

That really is cool.


----------



## subsea78 (Sep 12, 2007)

How top heavy this rig? I like it good job!!



BretE said:


> I like to move around.....


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## TexasRanger (Apr 13, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hammer63 (May 23, 2013)

Never know where we might want to hunt, so....


----------



## tstorm5 (Aug 27, 2009)

Not mine but it's what I ride in when leaching off my buddy









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

subsea78 said:


> How top heavy this rig? I like it good job!!


Not heavy at all, really don't hardly feel it. The first one was way too heavy....










Pic without the bushlan camo......


----------



## Horns1 (Sep 2, 2005)

GWalk, what size tires are those? Any lift?


----------



## webb09 (Sep 7, 2012)

Here is mine


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

.


----------



## TAMUGfisher12 (Mar 31, 2009)

Had to purchase this since the new deer lease is a little too rough and rocky for the old scout.


----------



## Aggieross05 (Nov 1, 2011)

TAMUGfisher12 said:


> Had to purchase this since the new deer lease is a little too rough and rocky for the old scout.


Do you shoot bucks off that windmill? YEE YEE


----------



## TAMUGfisher12 (Mar 31, 2009)

Aggieross05 said:


> Do you shoot bucks off that windmill? YEE YEE


No.... LOL that is not a bad idea though. Earl Dibbles Jr has it going on!


----------



## FormerHR (May 21, 2004)

Not spectacular in the world of Rangers, but I sure am glad we have her.


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

Here's Beulah, the Meat Wagon, doing work last season.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

Oceola said:


> .


Winner!!


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

2015 ranger crew 900, wish it had a little more lift but maybe Santa will fix that this year

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

*This count?*

.


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)




----------



## Moochy (Sep 13, 2014)

CHINGON EDITION!
Nothing like the comfort of heat and air.


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

'71 fj40


----------



## Duck_Hunter (Jul 21, 2009)

My Ranger


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## esc (Dec 18, 2009)

Slimshady said:


> '71 fj40


love those old FJs. Nice rig.


----------



## WildCard07 (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## TAMUGfisher12 (Mar 31, 2009)

sotexhookset said:


> View attachment 2986242


How do you like the viking? I thought about getting one before I bought my Ranger 900.


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)




----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

The Kock Wagon
Knocking some hogs down this weekend...








Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

ole Toyota camp truck with AC, Heater, not a guzzler, 4WD etc


----------



## huntingarcher (Aug 22, 2014)

Here is mine,taking a game survey.


----------



## bohunk1 (Nov 12, 2006)

*jeep*

the old '54


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

FLAT FISHY said:


> 1971 f 100 with newly added fan for the safari seats


That's awesome, the fan is classic.


----------

